# 7-10kw peak ac controller



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Regen on a vehicle that small isn't really going to get you much. 

Motors and controllers for AC can be tricky to get tuned if not already a matched set. Controllers for AC can be spendy.... And Using an automotive 60hz inverter won't work well if at all.

I'd Look for a motenergy brushed motor and get a brushed DC motor controller like an alltrax or Curtis. You don't need ac for those speeds and budget.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

what if I put a motenergy 5/15kw motor on the cvt with no controller, just on off, and use the cvt to control the speed
too jerky?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes.... And it will weld the Contacts shut when you try and turn it on and off. The current when starting a motor is pretty high. You need a controller. 

Ditch the cvt and go direct drive. At 40mph you don't need much gearing.


----------



## jk1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Given you have time on your hands to get it working... A small industrial inverter hacked to bypass the AC-DC input stage seems like a pretty good idea to me, if you get one built for single phase 240V input it should allow you to run a fairly modest battery voltage keeping the cell count down. There are also electric bicycle controller designs that may be in the right ballpark size wise especially if you went 2wd for better regen but that might be a bit over the top for a commuter scooter 

You won't get much energy back from each stop but if you're doing a lot of stopping there's no point turning all that energy back to heat. Given the modest average speed riding in traffic I suspect you'll find most of your energy is used up in the brakes and the CVT losses.

jk


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

what about the golden motor kits ?

HAve you checked those out.

They have a 5kw BLDC motor that might work for you.
And controllers to go with them



Regards
/Per


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

But why brushless? For 7-10kw, brushless is a bit overkill, especially at ~40mph and especially if you have a low budget build.

Go with something easy and proven like a brushed Motenergy (like the ME0708 and ME0709) and Alltrax SPM controller. Much simpler to operate, no encoders, only 2 motor connections, no fancy programming dongle required, no fancy software required. You can probably get a used controler off ebay.

Regen on a small lightweight vehicle is going to be pretty small and not get you much, but it can help with braking. If you want regen with a brushed motor, there are controllers like Sevcon Millipak, Sigmadrive and Kelly controllers available.


----------

